# Ticks!!!



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Ania just got back from a hike in the woods with my husband. I saw what I thought was a tiny spider crawling up her hind leg. From what I can tell, it was a tick. We found another one walking around the top of her head, and took it off, wrapped it in seran wrap (quickest thing I could think of) and I headed off to the pet store. The girl there agreed that it was a tick. I bought some Frontline Plus and some flea & tick shampoo.

I'm hesitant to use either as from what I've read, these sort of things are some serious chemicals and could cause some dangerous neurological damage.

But at this point, something must be done. So, I'm gonna bathe her now, then in three days, apply the Frontline ('cuz you cannot do so within 3 days before or after baths. Right?).

But for future reference, what can I do to prevent tick infestation without Frontline-type chemicals? I've seen different ideas for fleas, but never really ticks.

Ania spends quite a bit of time in wooded areas. She does search and rescue, recreational hikes, and our house is in a wooded area. So I want something fullproof. But I'm worried that chemicals are the only thing.

Aaagghhh! What to do??? Any suggestions?

Thanks!
Richelle


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aw crap! We found another one! Do ticks have nests or something? %^#@*^%@^@*#%

Well, off to the bath!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^I've heard Frontline Plus is waterproof. So, I don't see the need for waiting 3 days before or after. If you don't want to put that stuff on her in the future, I suggest just checking her for ticks immediately when she comes back from the hike. As far as natural remedies for ticks, I just don't think they are all that effective. Same thing goes for the fleas. :smile:

Yikes! How many have you found?

I don't know if ticks have nests...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't know of any natural defenses....just the chemicals. I haven't ever needed to have tick prevention here :frown:

But if you do find one that has attached itself, just pull it off. A lot of people worry WAY too much about leaving the head behind...which really doesn't matter all that much, it will eventually work itself out.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

We've found 3 so far. The first two were found minutes after they came back. None of the ones we've found had attached themselves. They were just crawling around on her fur.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> We've found 3 so far. The first two were found minutes after they came back. None of the ones we've found had attached themselves. They were just crawling around on her fur.


If none of them have attached themselves, I would just bathe her with flea and tick shampoo. I wouldn't worry about the Frontline Plus.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You can always do just a daily or weekly check for ticks. Of course if they do attach, just doing a check wont be preventative to the diseases that they can carry...although its very rare that they are carriers. Its just one of those things of whether you are willing to take the risk of your dog getting something like Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever (rare! so don't get too scared now...).


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Funny thing. I live in a tick heavy environment. During the warm months, I find 2 or 3 ticks/week on myself. I have yet to find one on a the dog or cat. I can't figure that out. I don't worry about them. They are just ticks -- little insects.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I've never even HEARD of Rocky Mtn Spotted Feaver! Can dogs get Lyme Desease?

I'm thinking that with as much time as Ania is outside, we'll have to go the Frontline route. :frown: 

She has had one tick on her before. It was right on her eyelid! Poor girl! It's weird because I've lived in the Northwest all my life, and I've never seen this much tick activity! She must have DELICIOUS blood! LOL (in a sad, sarcastic way).

Richelle


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^Yes, dogs can get lyme disease.

With your location, I'm a bit suprised you even have ticks with your cold weather!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Cold weather?? Ha! We're havin' a heat wave right now. It's been around 60 degrees for the last few days.

I'm originally from northern Idaho and we had 4 distinct seasons. Over here, it's mostly crap with a few hot days in the summer. I have to laugh when it's 78 degrees and people are heading to the lake or raiding Home Depot for fans & A/C!

But I guess the ticks don't know it's not spring yet. :wink:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^Ooooh, I haven't seen the weather lately. Sorry... :frown:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Actually, this would explain the heavy tick activity. The ones we found were very small. Also, I'm really surprised that there were so many. Probably since our "heat wave", the eggs recently hatched?? Also, I assume that the mother tick lays eggs similar to spiders; one egg sack with hundreds of baby ticks. Maybe Ania ran right through a recently hatched pod or something...?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd use the frontline if I were you, since we are having such a mild winter it's only going to get worse, lots of fleas too this summer! My brother's friends dog got lyme diease from a tick last year and the owner spent big bucks at the vet, I'm not even sure what the outcome was. Good Luck


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I live in Illinois and the deer out here can have lyme disease so any ticks well if there are deer around which there are can have it. So for as much debate I know that goes on with the lyme disease shot I don't want to debate this with anyone I get the shot for the dogs better I do than I don't out here. That being said, I also use VECTRA 3 D which has been just a great addition to the tick problem we have in the fall and spring when for us is more prevalent. I have not until the last year or so used such a product that you apply to the skin. I researched it asked my vet and was guaranteed no ha=health risks or issues. And my goodness it really I have to say really did work for us with the dogs! I have had a time where I did not use the vectra 3D and have had ticks (YUCK) on the dogs and used the tick remover standard tick remover you buy for the dogs used it a lot and removed those buggers haha! But I am telling you with the Vectra 3D no ticks Just a thought if your interested in this type of product. It is expensive and I do not use it monthly. I give the dogs the dosage they should have in the spring and the fall and its lasted for I know 4 months then I reapply. But like I said I am not going to not get my dogs this lyme disease shot its to risky where I live and I will now do the Vectra3D from my experiences. It is very very worth it for my dogs! I hope you have not more tick problems I cant stand those icky things!!!!!!!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I would also agree on the usage of a topical flea and tick treatment. Most recommend that they be used every month, however I find myself only using them during the summer, and even then I think I apply them only once every 2 months or so. 

No matter what you do though, DO NOT apply the treatment right after or shortly after a bath. I've heard of too many dogs losing patches of hair from the chemical because the owner didn't wait long enough for the natural oils to come back into the skin before applying. Also, as tempting as it might be to start using the cheaper topicals, I wouldn't. They are much harsher on the skin, and are therefore more likely to cause a bad reaction. I've also heard that they aren't as effective. 

Just some stuff to keep in mind. :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aw crap! I already put the Frontline on her! When I talked to the vet, I was told that you should wait 24 hours so she was completely dry. So I waited, then I did it. I never even thought about hair falling out because of it! I guess all I can do at this point is hope for the best...

I wanted to get the Frontline on her as soon as I could because we found 3 MORE ticks! So 6 total. One we found on her blanket. Another one was attached. And the third poped out of the one that had attached itself (yeah, I don't really get it either...). So hopefully, if there are any more on her, they are dead or dieing. 

I'm so horrified by all this!! I keep feeling things crawling on me and my husband and I have been constantly checking eachother for more ticks. And not in the romantic, Brad Paisley sort of way! 

Richelle


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^I really don't think you should worry about the Frontline being applied right the bath. When I used to have Frontline, I gave Aspen a bath and applied the stuff after right away. I did this a number of times and no hair ever fell out. I think if there are cases like that, it's when the dog has an underlying issue or something.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I've never heard an issue with Frontline specifically, but I'm always that type to be cautious.  lol I have heard it happening to dogs with other topicals though, without any health issues...my Brady being one of them. :redface: I think it mostly has to do with the sensitivity of their skin. So long as you don't see and any redness or swelling where you applied it, you should be just fine. :biggrin: If you do, bathe her to death in Dawn, and, if it continues, take her to the vet. However, it sounds like it would have been long enough for you to see a reaction already, so I would say that you're in the clear. :biggrin:


----------

